# Head Lamp deflectors for Fiat x2/50



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me how best to convert my headlamps for use on the continent - I bought the converters before my summer hols in France but never got around to attaching them! However we are heading to Paris in December so bound to need them. Is it worth using the 'proper' converters (if so how do you position them) or is a simple bit of black tape easier (certainly easy to remove the glue once removed)?

Thanks,


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you bought the proper converters then you will have bought the headlamp protectors. If not buy them, they are available from Fiat, Peugeot or Citroen dealers £53 + VAT. Sticking anything directly to the acrylic headlamp lens can very quickly burn the lens and that could cause a subsequent MOT failure.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> If you bought the proper converters then you will have bought the headlamp protectors. If not buy them, they are available from Fiat, Peugeot or Citroen dealers £53 + VAT. Sticking anything directly to the acrylic headlamp lens can very quickly burn the lens and that could cause a subsequent MOT failure.
> Gerry


Sorry Gerry,

Your advice is theoretical rather than practical this time.   

My local dealer has been in contact with the UK headquarters of Fiat, Peugeot and Citroen within the last month trying to get some for me, with the following results.

Citroen said, "They don't exist." 8O 8O

Peugeot said, "They do exist, but we don't have them listed anywhere so that means we don't sell them." :? :?

Fiat said, "Yes they do exist, and we do sell them, but we ain't got any."  

On our recent Mosel trip (returned a week ago) we tried two massive Peugeot garages and one smaller Fiat one in France and Germany, with exactly the same results.

Neither Peugeot dealer could find them on their computer. The Fiat place couldn't find them either, but knew of them - and hadn't got any.

After that we gave up!! 8O 8O 8O

If you or anybody else can tell me specifically where to get some Gerry I shall be eternally grateful, as Mr Sod is bound to aim a stone at one of my headlamps before long!!

_"Even if you are not paranoid, that doesn't mean they are not out to get you!!"_


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

*x250 headlamp protectors*

I found some a while ago on ebay for £35 inc postage - genuine items too - keep an eye out they do come up fairly often but go very quick!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: x250 headlamp protectors*



stevenjonathan said:


> I found some a while ago on ebay for £35 inc postage - genuine items too - keep an eye out they do come up fairly often but go very quick!


Thanks for that.  

I had looked a couple of times, but didn't see any. Will have a regular browse.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try www.climairuk.com I got some for my 2002 fiat and they do them up to this year. worked out around £45 with postage and vat.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> Try www.climairuk.com I got some for my 2002 fiat and they do them up to this year. worked out around £45 with postage and vat.
> 
> Andy


Go to the top of our Christmas Card list Andy.   

They have them for the Fiat, and pending confirmation that they will fit the Peugeot I shall order a pair at once.

I did look on their site a while back but they only had the older models for your vehicle. Seems they have since got hold of some for the latest Fiats/Peugeots.

Great stuff - thanks again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Update.

Have had a reply from Climair and they are confident the covers will fit both Fiat and Peugeot - and presumably Citroen as well, though I didn't ask.

A smidge under £45 including postage so assuming all goes well this will be a great result.

Thanks again to Inkey. I wouldn't have thought to try Climair again.

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dave

Is it the part shown as part no HLC66? This comes up as £34.96 inc vat


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

Do you need them I have a Fiat x250 that has continental headlamps which dip downwards and not to the side, so lamp deflectors not required.

Keep Rolling


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Dave
> 
> Is it the part shown as part no HLC66? This comes up as £34.96 inc vat


'Tis indeed Tel.

Plus £8.50 postage, which is a bit high, but compared to the 53 quid + VAT from a Fiat dealer as quoted by Gerry in his reply, I'm not complaining!

Cheers - I've ordered a pair. 350 quid per replacement headlamp focusses the mind a little! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Rolling said:


> Do you need them I have a Fiat x250 that has continental headlamps which dip downwards and not to the side, so lamp deflectors not required.
> 
> Keep Rolling


If your headlights dip straight down and not to the left then they are already compliant for the continent. However, I am not certain about whether they will pass an MOT.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > If you bought the proper converters then you will have bought the headlamp protectors. If not buy them, they are available from Fiat, Peugeot or Citroen dealers £53 + VAT. Sticking anything directly to the acrylic headlamp lens can very quickly burn the lens and that could cause a subsequent MOT failure.
> ...


Dave,
Unfortunately, this is a reflection on the motor industry. I wouldn't mind betting that there are several Fiat dealers who have never even checked the initial parts and accessories inventory that they were all sent at launch, and consequently still have them lurking in a dark corner. Certainly, since I bought mine, I found two other dealers who had the stock without realising it. Problem is that there is little demand. There are very few Motorhomes that will require them amd even fewer white van drivers who venture abroad.
Sales are therefore so low that dealers cannot be bothered to check.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rolling said:


> Do you need them I have a Fiat x250 that has continental headlamps which dip downwards and not to the side, so lamp deflectors not required.
> 
> Keep Rolling


Hi Rolling

My Peugeot variant definitely dips to the side, with the characteristic raised bit on the top left of the beam.

I still think you don't need the beam deflectors however, because if you push the little dashboard button enough times the dipped beam drops down to about four feet in front of the van (I exaggerate only slightly!! :lol: :lol: ) Certainly it drops far enough so it will not dazzle oncoming drivers on the Continent, but it does limit forward vision quite a lot. :? :?

My reason for wanting the protectors is the £350 or so it will cost if I get a stone through a headlamp glass - or both if I was unlucky enough to get the fallout as a gravel lorry drops a wheel into one of the ubiquitous potholes we have to put up with since we became the fourth wealthiest nation on earth!! 8O 8O 8O

_(Enjoyed that little rant. Must do it again sometime!  )_

*Gerry* Bet you are absolutely correct. They all seem totally reliant on their computers, and not one ever thought of having a look in the stores, even when I said there was a chance they had been given a couple of sets at the vehicle launch, but they may not get entered into "The System" until the first sale. (Was it you who posted that information?)


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Climair option looks good - anyone know how easy they are to fit? Is it a simple DIY job?

Thanks,

Dibs


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dibs said:


> The Climair option looks good - anyone know how easy they are to fit? Is it a simple DIY job?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dibs


Their website says they clip on in seconds.

Can only take their word for it at this stage! :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought mine at one of the motorhome shows for £20. O'leary's maybe, I think :? . 

Simple four point clip on-clip off.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is another supplier I bookmarked from a previous thread a few months ago
http://www.gbdriver.co.uk/acatalog/headlight-headlamp-covers-protectors-stonegaurds.html

£45, free delivery


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glengyle said:


> Here is another supplier I bookmarked from a previous thread a few months ago
> http://www.gbdriver.co.uk/acatalog/headlight-headlamp-covers-protectors-stonegaurds.html
> 
> £45, free delivery


Thanks, but I don't think they have the ones for the X250 variants.

I tried then a few weeks ago, but was ejected from the site after trying to specify what I wanted. :? :? 8O

I Just tried again using your link, but was spat out again as I went to the shopping basket. I presume that means they don't have them, but a piccy or tow would have made the whole process a lot easier.

Not the best website I have ever visited! 8O


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> 'Tis indeed Tel.


Thanks Dave....presumably you just stick the black headlamp converters on top??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > 'Tis indeed Tel.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave....presumably you just stick the black headlamp converters on top??


I too presume thus!! 

If they are like the ones Gerry describes they come with the sticky patches included, and have marks on the actual protectors to indicate where the stickies should be stuck . . . as it were!! 8O


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again! I suspect some conflab may be needed in due course! :lol:


----------

